# Pet Food Container Livewell?



## hsiF deR

Anyone build one of these yet?
http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=113816

Its like the expensive Hobie one but you can make it from different size containers.


----------



## fishn4fun

That looks good


----------



## roadx

small world, *islanderexpress *the original poster is from san diego, like me and runs his own kayak fishing site which i am a member of. anyways the pet containers work great, there is a variety of sizes to choose from. very popular here in southern cal


----------



## PAWGhunter

Love it! Looks like I have a new project!


----------



## bbarton13

heres another one made out of a pet container, but it uses the scrupper holes and would have less drag
http://www.hobiecat.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=78&t=35075


----------



## Ardiemus

Dude did you see that PA with those lights? That was awesome.


----------



## bbarton13

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

No post the link!


----------



## Ardiemus

http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=161261http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=161261


----------



## bbarton13

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

That's is cool, very clean install 2


----------



## bbarton13

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

also I've found the pet containers at ace hardware


----------



## Yaksquatch

I built pretty much the same basic set-up but using a small cooler instead. However, the cooler I have it just a bit too small for more than a half dozen live cigs. That petfood container looks like it'll solve my problem. I just took a look at the petsmart on Davis to make sure they had it in stock. Come payday, I'll go pick one up!

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## hsiF deR

What are y'all paying for them? I haven't found less than $30 online. Still have yet to get a chance to look locally.


----------



## Capt. Redbeard

are the containers at ACE Identical to the other ones?


----------



## bbarton13

no i like the ones at aces better becuase they dont have a screw on lid just a door makes it very easy to get bait out. ill post a pic later of one


----------



## roadx

bbarton13 said:


> no i like the ones at aces better becuase they dont have a screw on lid just a door makes it very easy to get bait out. ill post a pic later of one



this is the one i use a with a tsunami 500 GPH running at 6V. works well, add some rod holders and glue/goop on a water tight box from walmart to store the battery and your set.


----------



## bbarton13

yea i started to make one but then i switched to a large cooler cuz i have a pro angler and it has alot of space left over with that one, also i like have the extra size for bigger and more baits. i also have where i can adjust the water level in case i have only have shrimp or small stuff. worked great last time i went offshore. also i use the pump inside the bait well so theres alot less drag. but these containers are perfect for the outback and such.


----------



## Capt. Redbeard

bbarton13 said:


> yea i started to make one but then i switched to a large cooler cuz i have a pro angler and it has alot of space left over with that one, also i like have the extra size for bigger and more baits. i also have where i can adjust the water level in case i have only have shrimp or small stuff. worked great last time i went offshore. also i use the pump inside the bait well so theres alot less drag. but these containers are perfect for the outback and such.



how much are the ones at ACE?? And are you referring to the one in GB?


----------



## roadx

those PA's are nice!

anyone here a rumor about a possible smaller PA coming out soon? rumor is, it will be designed pacifically for offshore use.

i know there's a smaller revo (11ft revo II)coming out in september.

curious if anyone on the east coast has heard about the PA??


----------



## bbarton13

@capt. redbeard i think it was 16 bucks, i got mine at the one in defuniak springs.


----------



## pompanopete

roadx said:


> those PA's are nice!
> 
> .anyone here a rumor about a possible smaller PA coming out soon? rumor is, it will be designed pacifically for offshore use
> 
> i know there's a smaller revo (11ft revo II)coming out in september.
> 
> curious if anyone on the east coast has heard about the PA??


That would be sweet..:thumbsup: Not heard anything about it.


----------



## old school

*live well*

I use to bild them from platic barriles I bough for Coke plant. Take the 55 gal you now have and cut it down to about 30-40 gal. Make a top out of plywood with a lid, and cauk the edges so it does not leak. Buy the transom mouted live week bracket for a pump you can find lon line at West Marine and some other places. Go to West Marine and look at fitings for over flow and you can find one for inflow that you put at the bottom, and over flow top (must be double the inflow size). Hook up a hose to the overflow braket to rum overboad. You can make a live bait take as good as the ones that sell of hundres, and that will work very well.
Not sure about anythig call me,
Bill 678-6439305 I have made hundres of these live bate tanks.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Petsmart has the hinged lid containers on an online special for $26. Its a medium size.


----------

